# Indy Haunt Fest 2012



## Clipper (Aug 13, 2008)

It's almost time! Join us for the year of the Banshee in Indianapolis June 23 & 24 for Indy Haunt Fest #3!
We have a great line up again this year with make-n-takes and demos from Tombstones, Spell Books, Mold Making and oh MY don't forget the door prizes! Make sure you don't miss this gathering that won't break the bank Join us, it'll be fun!

If you want more info check out our webpage<www.IndyHauntFest.com> or find us on Facebook at <https://www.facebook.com/IndyHauntFest> or feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Hope we get a nice big turn out this year. Trying to talk my wife in letting me have the van this year, so I can bring my Weeping Angels to show and tell...


----------



## Clipper (Aug 13, 2008)

Tell her she has to because Clipper said so! You know I was given that power by a person I used to know.



MacabreRob said:


> Hope we get a nice big turn out this year. Trying to talk my wife in letting me have the van this year, so I can bring my Weeping Angels to show and tell...


----------



## Clipper (Aug 13, 2008)

*Clipper's Prop Swap is back!*

We are reviving Clipper's Prop Swap at Indy Haunt Fest this year so be sure to bring your used props to sell or trade with your fellow haunters! See you this weekend June 23 & 24, 2012 in Indianapolis!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Really hope I can make it there next year.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 13, 2008)

Rob, you say that every year. But I am sorry you missed it. We build a lot of props and had a wonderful time!


----------

